
FAA says shooting down drones is a federal crime - electic
http://www.engadget.com/2016/04/18/faa-says-shooting-down-drones-is-a-federal-crime/
======
Overtonwindow
Depends. I can see argument for both sides. It's all fun and games until they
start putting lasers on these suckers, then it's game on.

